# My 1st Colt (I'm sure there will be more)



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought I would post this picture of my 1st Colt!!
I love this gun!! I'm sure it will not be an "only child"!! :mrgreen:

MO:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a great gun.

You'll get many many hours of good shooting with it.

Here's my Colt










Be sure & post a range report.

You didn't say if you had other gun's (non-Colt) - but i think you might be surprised just how accurate quality revolvers are.

Good luck with your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

There is just something about a Colt revolver!!


----------

